# Anyone regrets getting rear wheel drive



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I don't know. I honestly know know if I could do it.
> 
> Until my BMW, I drove FWD my whole life. Do you know how annoying it is trying to accelerate while turning in a FWD? And don't even think about doing it in the rain. :rofl: :tsk:


You have to drive the MINI before you make statements like that. There is no torque steer. I haven't noticed any problems in the rain either, but it never rains here, so what do I know.

I see no point in FWD as long as snow tires are available. I felt safer in the snow with my 330 on snows then I ever did in a fwd on all seasons.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm actually switching back to RWD from AWD for my next vehicle. Snow traction should be a bit better than your standard E46 though since I've heard it has a LSD. :eeps:


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

rwg said:


> I see no point in FWD as long as snow tires are available. I felt safer in the snow with my 330 on snows then I ever did in a fwd on all seasons.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

All I hafta do is jump in the Wife's VR6 Jetta, stab the gas, and almost get two fingers broken off by the torque steer twisting of the steering wheel.....and I say no.

*Yet another ObD photo to pirite above: ..... Right click, save picture as*


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Acura TL owns all though. (FWD)


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I only regret having a RWD car when those rear wheels are leading the fronts and I'm headed into the woods because I turned DSC off on the street...in the rain...when I was drunk...and stoned...and receiving oral pleasure. But only then.


Sh!t, not again, clyde. Isn't that the third time this week? Dude, you really gotta redouble your efforts to make those court-ordered therapy sessions. 

:bustingup:bustingup:bustingup

_just kidding of course, buddy! _


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

racerdave said:


> 1) RWD
> 
> 2) AWD
> 
> I'm done with FWD. I'm *so* sick of it.


It has it's place.

Minivans wouldn't be possible without it. Now, I know what the board generally thinks about minivans, a near consensus opinion with which I disagree. Our Town&Country ain't no enthusiast's vehicle by any measure, but as a family transport, it beats anything else we've ever had.

We love it.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

yamato said:


> until now i still can't feel any difference between fwd and rwd. maybe i dont drive aggressive enough.


OK, first of all, turn of the DSC. Hold the button for about 3 seconds until you get TWO orange icons on your instrumentation.

Then start taking a turn; just as you start turning, smash the gas pedal...let the rear wheels steer - it's a wonderful feeling. A professional "movie-like" skid. 

THAT is something that only RWD would allow you to do!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

fso_BamBam said:


> No regrets here, the car is almost perfect. But my other car is FWD, and if you're gonna have 1 FWD car to drive, the ITR would be it. It's just as much fun to drive as my 330ci.


Yes, Mini and Type R are both fantastic handlers, I'd love to have either one.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I'd like to add, for smaller, less powerful cars. FWD isn't terrible, but for any decent sport sedan it's terrible.

My sister has a V6 Altima. 245 hp is way too much for FWD. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

I have no regrets ,i've been driving rear wheel drive cars for the last 20 years.I can't stand the torque steer on FWD.I would consider AWD,i have driven my fathers 03 Carrera 4 Cab and it feels glued to the road through the corners.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

elmalloc said:


> Acura TL owns all though. (FWD)


If only they'd get the hint and make it RWD. It's loaded with features, has lots of hp, and the price is right.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

No FWD! No! no! no! NEVER! Argggghhh!

I drove and loved the Acura TL before I ordered my ZHP, except for one thing... couldn't get over that darn FWD.

The only car (errr... truck?) I've found it acceptable on is our Honda Pilot (it's actually auto AWD when necessary). Obviously, we'd never drive a Pilot to the point of understeer, so it's just not an issue. And I suspect the FWD on the Pilot contributes to its great gas mileage, despite that powerful engine.

Would like to test drive a Mini to check out the torque steer, but it's not a purchase option because I have two small children and couldn't imagine putting them in the back seat of a Mini. The clearance between the back seat and the back bumper is a few inches.

Argggh... No FWD!


----------



## Mapman (May 26, 2003)

georgy130770 said:


> Most front wheel drive cars have to put alot of weight up front to compensate for the fact that the vehicle weight shifts to the rear on acceleration.


Not exactly - most (hell, just about all) FF vehicles have most of their weight up front because all of the major drivetrain components are above/in front of the front axle. It has nothing to do with compensating for weight shift.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I only regret having a RWD car when those rear wheels are leading the fronts and I'm headed into the woods because I turned DSC off on the street...in the rain...when I was drunk...and stoned...and receiving oral pleasure. But only then.


Never turn DSC off when you're recieving oral pleasure. Didn't the salesman tell you that?

I have never regretted getting RWD. Ever.

I can see how AWD would be better in a rally. But not 'round town.


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

the biggest sticking point for me and fwd is torque steer. some fwd car manufacturers are able to dial out the torque steer (i've heard acura does a good job on the TL), but others are bloody awful. i owned a '99 nissan maxima se, and let me just say, the car was great except for one thing--massive unending carpal tunnel syndrome inducing torque steer. i had the alignment and steering checked 3 times by two different nissan dealers and an independent wheel shop, changed tires, etc., but to no avail. my wrists would seriously start hurting after a while (too much typing didn't help) so i sold the car and gave myself an excuse to get a zhp.  seriously though, the only reason i sold the maxima was the torque steer. it was that bad. interestingly, when the latest generation maxima came out, i read a review in one of the car mags and the reviewer's biggest complaint was, you guessed it, torque steer. from what i understand, the altima is the same way. 

if you ever consider fwd (and the only real reason to do so over rwd is to obtain a less demanding driving experience in slippery conditions), make sure torque steer is not a problem in the car you're considering.


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

Due to limited teen budgets, all my previous cars were FWD.  I did for a while drive a Thunderbird Super Coupe (RWD), which on wet roads was "tricky". But now with a healthier budget and cars having DSC, it's RWD forever !

Note: I'm not a fan of the added weight/cost/maintenence of AWD! 90% (if not more) of drivers really don't need it in South Florida.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I love my rear-wheel drive 325iT :thumbup: The only car that I had with better handling was my 1997 Porsche C4S...


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

dusterbuster said:


> the biggest sticking point for me and fwd is torque steer. some fwd car manufacturers are able to dial out the torque steer (i've heard acura does a good job on the TL), but others are bloody awful.


Yes, all FWDs are not created equal. For an example of virtually non-existent torque steer in a FWD try the new Saab 9.3 Aero. (A car that blows away 325s, by the way.)


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Phil F said:


> Yes, all FWDs are not created equal. For an example of virtually non-existent torque steer in a FWD try the new Saab 9.3 Aero. (A car that blows away 325s, by the way.)


I drove 9-3 aero in a auto cross event before, 2 things that keep me away from this car. 1 is turbo leg, the other is nose dive and understeer. On staright, 9-3 is pretty fast, but not a agile tossable car at all. On the same day same track, I also dove CTS, I picked CTS over 9-3 anyday.

eel


----------

